
My experiments with online marketing - introvertmac
https://medium.com/@umenmactech/my-experiments-with-online-marketing-335875bb1846#.9ha28yjcf
======
skaplun
Im sure youre a very worthwhile individual but 81 clicks is not a decent
sample for success, nor is 40% open on 170 mails sent.

